# FS: Aquavista wall mount aquarium $200 cdn



## WBVC (Oct 17, 2010)

Black frame, seaweed back scape 25"x25"x4.5" complete with mount.
Programmable for light,temperature,aeration etc
Great addition to any room as looks like living art.
Example and full information can be been viewed on the Aquavista website

AquaVista, Inc | Products | Wall Mounted Aquariums

contact email: [email protected]


----------



## WBVC (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry but this is not SPAM and I have no idea what a SPAM smiley is. The site is listed so people who want to find out about the product and see what it looks like can do so.
We had it in our office but are now only keeping our counter top aquarium and are moving on the wall mount to accommodate a painting.
Are replies on this forum usually so nasty?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

WBVC said:


> Sorry but this is not SPAM... Are replies on this forum usually so nasty?


No they're not, comment was deleted as a result. If you have provided a picture they wouldn't had made that comment, linking to the mfg's website threw them off I'm sure.

Good luck with your sale.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

WBVC, that is an awesome-looking tank. I have no idea how you would clean it and so on, but it must be possible if you have had it in your office. I'd love to have a tank like that on my wall but I don't think that there's a wall in this old house that's strong enough to attach it to. 

Thank you for posting it. I hope that somebody buys it and starts a tank journal.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> WBVC, that is an awesome-looking tank. I have no idea how you would clean it and so on, but it must be possible if you have had it in your office. I'd love to have a tank like that on my wall but I don't think that there's a wall in this old house that's strong enough to attach it to.
> 
> Thank you for posting it. I hope that somebody buys it and starts a tank journal.


 Sure would be great. It probably wouldnt weigh more than 70 or 80 pounds. I bet 2 x 4 framing would be strong enough.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

cool tank... have only seen one of two like it


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus said:


> cool tank... have only seen one of two like it


yes they are nice tanks . small fish look great in them ....I have one but its a bit bigger 










PM sent ....the bathroom looks MT


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice thing about the Aquavista is that it operates on a single plug.

Heater, airpump, light, filter/pump all operated the control module. Imagine the cost for buying all those timer and all the wires that you need to manage.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Nice thing about the Aquavista is that it operates on a single plug.
> Heater, airpump, light, filter/pump all operated the control module. Imagine the cost for buying all those timer and all the wires that you need to manage.


Oh yea rub it in ( I have 7 plugs ) ....

Hush child !!.... I sent the man a PM  ...lol


----------



## WBVC (Oct 17, 2010)

At the office it was mounted to the dry wall. We have no wooden studs..just metal things. We put up 2 strips of 1/2 ply..glued and screwed to wall. The top strip held the mount rail tat comes with aquarium and the lower one just kept it even off the wall. The clinic cat liked to sleep on the top as it was warm. So..it seems mounting is not an issue
To clean it we used a scrub pad on a pole and used a pair of plastic tongs to care for the plants. We also had cleaner fish that did most of the work.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

.....sweet tank ...Thanks a bunch !! ...fish are swimmin around in it as I post ...


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

good score bill............pics?


----------

